# Apache + PHP unter Windows



## PHPer (15. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Eigentlich nutze ich ja den AppServ. Aber da der mit PHP5 nun nicht richtig funktioniert und ich aber gerne PHP5 nutzen möchte versuche ich die ganze Installation nun auf eigen Faust. Leider habe ich dabei folgendes Problem:
Ich habe auf vielen Seiten sowie in einem PHP Buch gelesen dass ich PHP Installier indem ich folgende Zeilen in die httpd.conf eintrage:

ScriptAlias /php/ "C:/Apache/php/"
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
Action application/x-httpd-php /php/php.exe

Das habe ich auch so übernommen. Nur kommt beim Testversuch leider:



> Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator, info@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.



Im Errorfile steht:


> [Fri Apr 15 20:24:53 2005] [notice] Apache/2.0.53 (Win32) configured -- resuming normal operations
> [Fri Apr 15 20:24:53 2005] [notice] Server built: Feb 10 2005 06:11:34
> [Fri Apr 15 20:24:53 2005] [notice] Parent: Created child process 1208
> [Fri Apr 15 20:24:53 2005] [notice] Child 1208: Child process is running
> ...



Webserver hab ich Apache 2.0.53, PHP 5.0.4.

Was ist an der Installation jetzt falsch!? php.ini liegt bereits im Windows Ordner.

Danke schonmal...


----------

